# Плечелопаточный периартрит и синдром Педжета-Шреттера?



## dima1155 (7 Сен 2008)

В апреле 2008 года я перенесла операцию – имплантация кардиостимулятора. Операция сопровождалась техническими трудностями в связи с аномалией артериального венозного русла в верхней части грудной клетки и шеи.
После операции принимала:
- офлаксин по 200 мг дважды в сутки
- кеталонг,
- диклофенак,
- аспикард.
Через 7 дней была выписана.
На 16-й день появилась боль под мышкой, температура 37,5 – 37,8. Отечность руки.
В результате чего госпитализировали в сосудистое отделение. Диагноз – тромбоз левой подключичной вены.
Прописали лечение:
- ограничение нагрузки,
- носить руку на подвязке в течении 1 месяца,
- клексан 0,4 
- лизина эсцинат10,0
- лиатон гель.  
Рекомендовано после выписки:
- детролекс, 2 раза в день, 3 недели,
- плавикс, 1 табл. в день, 30 дней.
После консультации кардиолога и хирурга принимала:
- лимфомиозот, 
- атерокард,
- детролекс,
- мемоплант,
- и т.д.
Боли с каждым днем усиливались от плеча до локтя (с левой стороны). Появилось уплотнение  ниже плеча на левой руке. Кроме того -  появились боли от шеи до лопатки включительно.
После посещения травматолога поставлен диагноз – плечелопаточный периартрит с левой стороны.
В плечевой сустав сделано 2 укола – диприсан + лидокаин. Не помогло!
Травматологи предложили мануальную терапию. Но сосудистый хирург против (он же и делал операцию).
По совету врача-мануала делала упражнения для больной руки (лечебная физкультура).
Гимнастика сопровождалась сильными болями.
Уже 5 месяцев после операции боли не прекращаются, и усиливаются к вечеру. Ночью не могу найти место от боли.
Кроме того, постоянно чувствую боли сосудистого характера под мышкой, рука отечная.
В данный момент принимаю (по рекомендации кардиолога):
- предуктал, 1 табл. 2 р в день,
- аккупро, 5 мг 1 раз в день, вечером, 1 табл.
- аккузид 5 мг утром 1 табл.,
После операции нижнее давление 100 – 110.
Сосудистый хирург выписал: 
- аисцин по 1 табл. 3 раза в день,
- лимфомиозот, по 1 табл. 3 раза в день,
- трентал, по 1 табл. 3 раза в день.

Вопрос: Почему до сих пор болит рука, каков диагноз (потому что на данный момент поставили 2 диагноза - плечелопаточный периартрит и синдром Педжета-Шреттера). От чего лечиться?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (7 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Gлечелопаточный периартрит и синдром Педжета-Шреттера?*



dima1155 написал(а):


> От чего лечиться?


Плечелопаточный периартроз не сопровождается отеком руки. Это характерно  для "сосудистых" причин. И основания у Вас для этого есть (тромбоз подключичной вены). Правда всегда возможно сочетание. Считаю, что с Вашим случаем могут определиться только врачи, которые Вас очно наблюдают. Стоит прислушаться к мнению врача, который Вас оперировал.


----------

